# Dexter LOVES his flower pot!



## DexterTheHog (May 22, 2011)

A while back I was reading a post about someone who was thinking of getting a flower pot for their hedgie. A few others said that their hedgeis loved it! So I got one for Dexter, and leme tell you it's a hit!
Here's some cute pics of the happy baby!


----------



## ReginasMommy (Apr 13, 2011)

Haha, aww, what a beautiful little hog! The second pictures is too precious


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

I'm so glad he likes it!! I think it's such a neat idea. That 2nd picture is so cute!! I love it!


----------



## tokihog (Jan 28, 2011)

Every time I see a picture of Dexter I squee out loud and have to resist attempting (and failing) to pull a live hedgie from a picture on my screen! You have one cute little hog man there! :mrgreen:


----------

